# 3 months old golden retriever feeling dull and sleeping all the time



## bala (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,this is bala.i brought golden retriever puppy 4 days back to my home.its uble bone and was active when i purchased.but after coming to home if we will not notice it it lies down and goes for sleep all the time.can i know the reason why my puppy is not much active and its sleepy all the time.how to make the puppy to be active all the day and sleep only in the night.please anyone can suggest.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you taken it for it's first well puppy exam with the vet?


----------



## bala (Jul 23, 2012)

no not yet,can you please guide me the usefullness of that and what feed should i give to grow up good,strong .


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Your puppy needs shots to grow big and healthy. Your puppy may be sick if they are sleeping all the time. Puppies do sleep a good deal but they are also full of energy when awake. 

You should be feeding puppy the same food they had at the breeders to start with then slowly change them to a different food it you like.

Take your baby to the vet to make sure they are okay.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> Your puppy needs shots to grow big and healthy. Your puppy may be sick if they are sleeping all the time. Puppies do sleep a good deal but they are also full of energy when awake.
> 
> You should be feeding puppy the same food they had at the breeders to start with then slowly change them to a different food it you like.
> 
> Take your baby to the vet to make sure they are okay.


I agree, you puppy needs to be seen by a vet to be checked for parasites and get the necessary vaccinations. He'll be weighed and checked over.


----------



## bala (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for the reply guys.surely i will make my pet to consult Vet,meanwhile i am feeding my puppy PEDIGREE of 1st stage and flavour of meat and milk.is that ok or else you can suggest anything if you think.Thanks for the valuable suggestions.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. First (and most important) job is to take your puppy to the vet for a check up. Has he had any vaccinations yet or been regularly wormed? His breeder should be able to tell you these things. Have you contacted his breeder to tell them about your concerns?

As for food, are you feeding what the breeder fed him? You should only change food after your puppy has been with you a while as this can upset their system. Is he urinating and pooing ok? Is he eating and drinking? Puppies of his age do not need milk and indeed it can cause upset too, so best to stop giving it. I don't know what foods are easily available where you are, but if you do some research you should be able to find a high quality food at not too much money. If you do change food, please do it gradually over around 5 - 7 days (but not until pup is well).

As others have said, puppies of this age are usually playful, not sleeping all the time, although they do sleep quite a bit. You cannot expect that your puppy will sleep all night either, and you will need to get up during the night at first to let him outside to go to the toilet.

If it is very hot where you live, a simple explanation could be that he is more active at night when it is cooler. I know my dogs are couch potatoes during hot weather spells.

Let us know how you get on at the vet, it sounds like he needs to see one pretty quickly. Good luck.


----------



## bala (Jul 23, 2012)

can any one of you can give me the golden puppy which is white in colour as pictured above.either for sale or for Adoption.please reply to "[email protected]".i love puppies.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is your puppy doing?


----------



## bala (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for asking "inge".my puppy is doing good now and very active and eating well.it got habituated to my mom.thanks for concern.


----------

